# Alive and well



## arcticsid (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am still here. Been out of the loop for A WHILE. dON'T HAVE MUCH TIME RIGHT NOW BUT WILL POST SOON. sHOULD HAVE MY I NET BACK IN A WEEK OR SO AT HOME.
Yall take care for now.



For those of you who know (or remember me, LOL), I actually have a carboy full of rose petal wine that has been sitting for two months, I haven't drank it. I think it may actually end up in bottles!!!!!

It's fantastic.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to see ya thawed out. See ya when it really warms up!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to hear (or read, i guess) from you.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice to hear from you Troy!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2011)

omg !

He rose from the depths of 'snow"?

U married yet?

Whats your "status"?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG Troy I didn't think you ever had anything go as long as two months before.  Good to hear from you and look forward to hear whats been happening in your life. You have always talked about doing rose hips, good to see you're still in the game!


----------



## robie (Jul 28, 2011)

We need you and your wisdom back! Your humor is also missed.


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Troy, 

I'm real glad to see you came back and glad to hear that you will be getting your internet back and will be on more often.

AND what do you mean bottle wine?????????????? Do you even have any bottles?

Missed Ya


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 28, 2011)

Howdy! Welcome back!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Nice! Good to see from ya!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2011)

Nikki, I still remember the first time Troy led you to the corner. It has hardly been empty since then. It's Funny how some traditions start here.


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Nikki, I still remember the first time Troy led you to the corner. It has hardly been empty since then. It's Funny how some traditions start here.



...Memory lane up in the headlights,...


----------



## Arne (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to see ya are still around, Troy.When you get the net back up, come and visit the chatroom. Talk later. Arne.


----------



## Leanne (Jul 29, 2011)

There! I hadn't chained him to the north pole after all! Lol.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 29, 2011)

Leanne said:


> There! I hadn't chained him to the north pole after all! Lol.



Welcome back both of you. He may have enjoyed being chained to a pole.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 30, 2011)

Troy AND Leanne? Wowzers!
We're getting the band back together!
Welcome back, both of you.


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2011)

Leanne said:


> There! I hadn't chained him to the north pole after all! Lol.



So, DETAILS ! ! ! !


----------



## closetwine (Aug 1, 2011)

So people can hibernate!!!! Nice to see yall back! ABOUT TIME!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12127
"Talk to you all later. 
__________________
Troy"




http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10879
"Back soon to fill you all in."
"Take care be back soon.
T "



and now this thread. And still waiting.........................


----------



## Leanne (Aug 2, 2011)

Larryh86GT said:


> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12127
> "Talk to you all later.
> __________________
> Troy"
> ...




Yes, please understand that he has to travel a way for internet access until he can get it restored at home. I know he misses you all though!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 2, 2011)

Tom, Wow! Just looked at what you are fermenting! You rock!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Leanne, we miss both of you. How are you doing and what's new?


----------



## Leanne (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Dan, still fermenting everything in sight and gardening like mad. How are you?


----------



## jtstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good to see you back on the forum welcome home


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

We're doing good and everytime I said I'm done till fall some smartass comes on with something else I just gotta try!  Hummmm skittles????


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan,
CANDY CANE.

How did yours come out. Mine came out great! Bottled and waiting for December to pass out


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> Dan,
> CANDY CANE.
> 
> How did yours come out. Mine came out great! Bottled and waiting for December to pass out



What does it taste like? I have candy canes ready to go - but was afraid of the wine having a medicinal smell or taste to it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2011)

I added peppermint syrup. Very forward on the peppermint flavor


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

OK since you asked. I have the mediciny and toilet bowl cleaner taste gone. I've racked off the chocolate and add a bottle of Di Vinci like you Tom and it's a bit better. Today I picked up three cans of Apple concentrate I'll add tomorrow. 

So, to answer your question, It's still in the Laboratory.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 2, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> OK since you asked. I have the mediciny and toilet bowl cleaner taste gone. I've racked off the chocolate and add a bottle of Di Vinci like you Tom and it's a bit better. Today I picked up three cans of Apple concentrate I'll add tomorrow.
> 
> So, to answer your question, It's still in the Laboratory.




Have you tasted toilet bowl cleaner before


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 2, 2011)

He really likes the urinal cakes too
Hi Troy, Hi Leanne. Just don't let anyone talk you into licking the north pole


----------

